

How To Hack Your Memory: 4 Tips to Achieve Perfect Memory - jeira
http://lettucebecereal.com/2011/10/08/4-tips-for-perfect-memory/

======
SkyMarshal
For my 'idea document' I've been using Gnote in Linux. Quick and easy to jot
stuff down, and just add the ~/.gnote folder to Dropbox or SpiderOak for
automatic backups of new and modified notes. Very seamless and effective.

------
StuffMaster
>Also, a boson is a force-carrier particle – like electrons – whereas a
fermion is associated with being a matter particle.

I think he got that backwards. An electron _is_ a matter particle and not a
force carrier.

